# Review confirms benefits of outdoor exercise



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Review confirms benefits of outdoor exercise.

This happens to be very very true from my personal perspective. Not only do hubby and I walk outside every day but I also do a lot of my stretching exercises, some Tai Chi and with a broom handle I do the "twisties" for side abs and shoulder mobility exercises.

The outdoors can be very very uplifting if you let it be.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-02-benefits-outdoor.html


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Boy is that the truth.

Up until I became ill last fall I had been walking daily - just 1.5 miles, but for a person with bad arthritis in the weight bearing joints, that was pretty good. I developed one medical problem after another last fall and only in the past week was able to get up and go for a decent walk. Oh, it's wonderful. I just love looking at the gardens and flowers and watch the gardeners trim shrubs. And then there are the people walking their dogs. Oh how I missed that.

Granted, I may not walk as far as Andros does [nowhere close!] but just being outdoors and taking in Mother Nature's work is so uplifting.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Boy is that the truth.
> 
> Up until I became ill last fall I had been walking daily - just 1.5 miles, but for a person with bad arthritis in the weight bearing joints, that was pretty good. I developed one medical problem after another last fall and only in the past week was able to get up and go for a decent walk. Oh, it's wonderful. I just love looking at the gardens and flowers and watch the gardeners trim shrubs. And then there are the people walking their dogs. Oh how I missed that.
> 
> Granted, I may not walk as far as Andros does [nowhere close!] but just being outdoors and taking in Mother Nature's work is so uplifting.


Hah!! You are much too modest!!! You go, GF!! Anybody that fights through the pain like you do has my utmost admiration.

You are the "best!"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Boy is that the truth.
> 
> Up until I became ill last fall I had been walking daily - just 1.5 miles, but for a person with bad arthritis in the weight bearing joints, that was pretty good. I developed one medical problem after another last fall and only in the past week was able to get up and go for a decent walk. Oh, it's wonderful. I just love looking at the gardens and flowers and watch the gardeners trim shrubs. And then there are the people walking their dogs. Oh how I missed that.
> 
> Granted, I may not walk as far as Andros does [nowhere close!] but just being outdoors and taking in Mother Nature's work is so uplifting.


Your post gives me hope. I'd just regained my mobility after a spinal fusion, only to have this challenge present itself. You give me inspiration that I will be active again, soon! Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Your post gives me hope. I'd just regained my mobility after a spinal fusion, only to have this challenge present itself. You give me inspiration that I will be active again, soon! Thank you!


Oh, trust me. I have 2 herniated discs, 10 bulging discs and 3 detatched rib heads in the thoracic region. If I can do it, you can too.

In the last week, I have hauled up the hand weights to the garage so now we are doing all sorts of exercises. Squats, lunges, biceps, triceps, pecs..................calf raises...............you name it. All outside!! It is wonderful!

We fast walk for a few minutes, stop and do 12 reps of something, walk, do reps.........................I'll tell you; you don't even realize what you are accomplishing each and every morning. And afternoon if it is not blazing hot out.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, trust me. I have 2 herniated discs, 10 bulging discs and 3 detatched rib heads in the thoracic region. If I can do it, you can too.
> 
> In the last week, I have hauled up the hand weights to the garage so now we are doing all sorts of exercises. Squats, lunges, biceps, triceps, pecs..................calf raises...............you name it. All outside!! It is wonderful!
> 
> We fast walk for a few minutes, stop and do 12 reps of something, walk, do reps.........................I'll tell you; you don't even realize what you are accomplishing each and every morning. And afternoon if it is not blazing hot out.


OMG, I can't tell you how much you continue to amaze me! I have some new bulging discs since the surgery (darn), shoveling snow seems to have aggravated them. You are definitely an inspiration to all of us! You have shown me I can do it! Thank you! arty0009:


----------



## Agbert (Jul 26, 2011)

Physical activity prevent you from diseases, help in weight losand weight managment and better sleep. Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than you were before you worked out. Regular physical activity can even help prevent depression and high blood pressure. Exercise help in burn calories. The more intense the workout, 
the more calories you burn, and make easier to keep your weight under control.


----------

